# Felt Pads for Bases?



## subsoil (Aug 22, 2006)

Do most make their own felt pads stuck to the bottoms of their uber glass that I see a lot of, or are they specially bought?  Are they to balance them for display or just protection and what sort of glue/tape can you use safely?  Just curious, I have a plexiglass bottom on my shelves and it seems to work out ok. 

   Thanks!

   ~SS


----------



## capsoda (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey SS, You can buy the green self adhesive dots in different sizes or sheet you can cut yourself at Wally World in the crafts department. I use them for protection but sometime to level.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 22, 2006)

I put them on all my bottles to protect them , and also like cap does sometimes......... for leveling. 
 I get my at Lowe's , they come on a sheet and you just peel and stick.  
 A must have if you have glass shelves !!!


----------

